# shipswheel light fixture how to!



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

What an excellent idea! This would also look good in a Dracula/Gothic room. Thank you for this!


----------



## rebelxwing (Oct 7, 2008)

I like the way it came out... I might try this for my pirate cemetary this year. Great prop!


----------

